# Just a couple.....



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

......of piccies from yesterdays first attempt at stacking the pups, 5 weeks old today


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

*steals* :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> *steals* :lol:
> 
> Em
> xx


I think not missus, lol!!

But seeing as you live fairly near North Shields, you welcome to visit and be part of the pups socialisation.................


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I think not missus, lol!!
> 
> But seeing as you live fairly near North Shields, you welcome to visit and be part of the pups socialisation.................


They're so fuzzy :001_wub: Bumble would LOVE them

Em
xx


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Lovely pupsters


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

hey my photographic skills not bad there then missus PMSL, took me 10 minutes 2 figure out how to turn the bloody thing on, why do men buy such complicated equipement 

Eroswoof, u welcome at our house anytime hon, same for anyone who lives close by


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes, Ditsy, it was pure entertainment, us doing them piccies, lol!!

At least the boys can do it at the weekend!!


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

Awwwww so cute


----------

